# how much for ghost oothcae?



## captainmerkin (Jul 19, 2007)

How much would you expect to sell a ghost oothcae for?

I dont have any yet but am hoping to get a few IF my ghosts breed successfully, one for me one for the zoo and any others up for grabs..


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2007)

Price if selling to me= $1 (or pound) for everyone else= $60 (or 60 pounds) :wink: joking :lol:


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 19, 2007)

you smell!

seriously though if they do breed and I sell them Id rather not find out after either I have ripped someone off or that they have ripped me off


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

They only hatch out 20-30 nymphs, so a good price might be in the 30s??


----------



## colddigger (Jul 19, 2007)

well, $10 per nymph times 20-30

i'd say

$3999.95?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2007)

lol NO! :shock:


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

> well, $10 per nymph times 20-30i'd say
> 
> $3999.95?


That'd only be 200-300 dollars anyway. Plus, you have the risk of it not hatching out, and they are only L1...the list goes on.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

A good sized ghost ooth I would price at around £15-£20.


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 25, 2007)

cheers, seem rather cheap!

glad to hear they only hatch 40ish dont want to end up with 500 more


----------



## Ian (Jul 25, 2007)

> cheers, seem rather cheap!glad to hear they only hatch 40ish dont want to end up with 500 more


I can assure you, you would have no problem shifting them. £2 a piece, that would cover the costs of maintenance for the past few years


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 25, 2007)

hahah very true!

these have so far cost me nothing other than purchasing them, which was well worth the money (apart from the odd treat for them!)

sure I can find homes for them though


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 25, 2007)

going off species how many does a budwing ooth hatch?


----------

